

Crytek crunchtime dinners during Ryse's development. - pjmlp
http://www.reddit.com/r/gamedev/comments/1ojg59/crytek_shares_the_amount_of_crunchtime_dinners/

======
k__
I started studying computer science and media, because I wanted to get into
game development.

But it's probably the shittiest business to work in the whole IT area...

~~~
venomsnake
You should probably say AAA titles are the shittiest business to work.

I have people both worked at AAA titles and smaller games and the stories they
tell are completely different.

But still this is terrible. A project should not have crunch. The main reason
is - it does not work.

The only times I have experienced crunch working is when I was in creativity
trap and after 16/18 hours of work I was so tired and almost drugged from
caffeine that I started thinking outside the box and tried throwing crazy
ideas at the code to see if it will work.

~~~
k__
Yeah, some indie studies wrote a counter-tweet, where they told everyone how
their employees can dine at home.

